# new trek vs new lemond carbon?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Which would you get if you had the choice, new madone or lemond victoire?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd get the one that fit me best.

Assuming they both fit well: Then It would be the Madone (period). At that price point (mid $5k), you would be comparing the Lemond to a Madone 6.5, which is also full D/A and IMHO has the best carbon road frame made today. Also has a better fork, headset and outfit. I have no idea about the quality of the Lemond's carbon, but I am pretty sure that those frames are not layed up in Waterloo, Wisconsin.

Now if you were asking about steel...I like the Lemonds.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> I'd get the one that fit me best.
> 
> Assuming they both fit well: Then It would be the Madone (period). At that price point (mid $5k), you would be comparing the Lemond to a Madone 6.5, which is also full D/A and IMHO has the best carbon road frame made today. Also has a better fork, headset and outfit. I have no idea about the quality of the Lemond's carbon, but I am pretty sure that those frames are not layed up in Waterloo, Wisconsin.
> 
> Now if you were asking about steel...I like the Lemonds.


I agree with zac on the fit issue. It's of paramount importance. But beyond that, I'd say save the extra cash and go with the Madone 5.2 pro for around $3,300. Not to knock the upper end Madones, but as with everything there are diminishing returns for the money spent. To me, the 5.2 represents the best price point in the Madone line. Then again, I'm cheap! :yesnod:


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

*test rode the madone 5.2 and Lemond Tete de Course*

Trek had a bike demo in town recently. I test rode the 5.2 and Tete de Course each for about 30 minutes. The Tete de Course is the same frame as the Victoire. The Tete de Course was a dream ride compared to the Madone, but then again the 5.2 costs half as much. The Tete fit me better and pedaling seemed more efficient. It has more of a European geometry to it which suits my body type. I will be getting a Lemond frameset and building it up similar to the Victoire. I really loved the SRAM components which I would try to use but everything else would be like the Victoire.

I have to agree with the previous posts that you have to buy what fits you. The bike demo at the Trek store definately pushed me in the Lemond camp as a matter of fit and the type of road feel. 

If my price limit were $3,200 the Madone is a steal for all that you get from my test ride.

Check to see if Trek is having a demo bike ride at a local store soon. It was awesome to ride these bikes.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Fit is the most important ... but when I test road these bike I preferred the Zurich at $2200 to the 5.2 Madone at $3200. I felt he LeMond had a much smoother ride. I will say, the Madone weighed less and was a very nice bike. YMMV.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

DougInRaleigh said:


> Trek had a bike demo in town recently. I test rode the 5.2 and Tete de Course each for about 30 minutes. The Tete de Course is the same frame as the Victoire. The Tete de Course was a dream ride compared to the Madone, but then again the 5.2 costs half as much. The Tete fit me better and pedaling seemed more efficient. It has more of a European geometry to it which suits my body type. I will be getting a Lemond frameset and building it up similar to the Victoire. I really loved the SRAM components which I would try to use but everything else would be like the Victoire.
> 
> I have to agree with the previous posts that you have to buy what fits you. The bike demo at the Trek store definately pushed me in the Lemond camp as a matter of fit and the type of road feel.
> 
> ...


Doug, don't forget that that Tete de Course has $2000 wheels on her, and that makes a big difference. I like my Race X Lites, but I love my Cosmic Carbone SL SSCs. The two wheels give a different ride on the same bike.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I tried the 2008 Trek Madone 5.2 and Lemond Tete de Course at a Trek demo days and found both to be superior to the Trek 5x00 series. I don't have enough current saddle time on the old Madones to give a comparison. They are both great bikes but I'd have to give it to the Trek. It just felt more solid and climbing out of the saddle the Madone hardly flexed. But the Lemond seemed to hold a line better and those aero wheels are fast. Those are the main things that stood out on my 40 min. test ride on each bike. Another rider I talked to had the same feelings.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

OCLV carbon bikes are a step ahead for quality, comfort and light weight. There are other carbon frames that will likely give similar ride quality but at a much higher cost (I'm thinking of some high end European builders). 

The Lemond is made similar to Treks own TCT carbon framed bikes and likely shares much of the same riding character. Then you must consider Lemond bikes having different geometry compared to Trek. 

I am a fan of the Trek (relatively aggressive) geometry (actually middle of the road).


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

The LeMond is great until you break a spoke or blow a tire at the back.


----------

